# Sibelius crashing after new monitor



## GdT (Sep 7, 2021)

Sibelius 7 crashes when trying to open a project created before I upgraded monitor. I am not impressed.
Before I had 2 x 27" monitors now I have a samsung 49" curved monitor. 
Fortunately I completed a big 9 piece project before upgrading.
I don't like the deal offered to upgrade Sibelius. I don't like the annual fee; as I don't use it so frequently. No guarantee if I do upgrade that it will open my old projects.
I am thinking of trashing Sibelius and getting Dorico.
Any comments / suggestions?
Does anyone know if Dorico can open Sibelius projects?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 7, 2021)

It's highly unlikely a monitor to be responsible for crashing an app. However the resolution of your 49" in combination with old software might be the reason (hi-dpi graphics, or the ultrawide res might causing this).

They still have perpetual licenses so you don't have to pay annual fee.
They also offer 30 day demos, maybe you can download a trial for the latest version, and try to open an old project (backup first).


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 7, 2021)

Probably a problem in how the software is handling the screen size (layout, drawing and stuff).
Try changing the resolution temporarily and see if it works. 
Also working in a lower resolution is not a solution, and you can't do much until they fix it, so make sure to report the bug.


----------



## GdT (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks for the advice.
After taking a close look at Dorico I think I am going to switch over to Dorico.
I have always found Sibelius a bit clunky and Dorico looks a lot more versatile.
If Sibelius can let me down badly like this I have lost trust in it - any more effort trying to get it fixed is just throwing good time and money after bad.


----------



## GdT (Sep 21, 2021)

I am now fixed on moving to Dorico. What I see is that like the guy in one of the Dorico videos it is easier to write my music in Dorico than in Logic. I plan to work the way that guy does. First I get the ideas etc on paper, then I can enter them into Dorico, then move then to DAW for MIDI mockup.


----------

